# Notebook fürs Studium bis 650 Euro & zweite / mehrere Meinung einholen



## Fusselwoelfchen (2. Dezember 2015)

*Notebook fürs Studium bis 650 Euro & zweite / mehrere Meinung einholen*

Hallo ihr Lieben, 

mein fast drei Jahre altes Netbook verabschiedet sich mit langsamen Starts und Dauerpfeifen, weswegen ich gerne Ausschau halten möchte nach einem Ersatz für das Studium. 
Er sollte mit Office Programmen und Internet keine probleme haben, außerdem sollte Photoshop Elements 14 drauf laufen können , ein kleinerer bis mittlerer Bildschirm ( 15 / 16 zoll ? ) sollte schon ausreichen, es spart ja Strom und Gewicht. 
Die Bildschirmauflösung ist eigentlich egal, genau so ob es Matt oder sonst sein soll. Eine relativ gute Akkuzeit wäre auch super. Wie gesagt, für das Studium sollte er nicht zu schwer sein, ist aber auch kein Knock-Out Kriterium.  Eine SSD Festplatte wäre schön, damit das Gerät schnell arbeiten kann. Meine ganzen Dokumente etc würde ich auf Externen Sticks und Festplatten halten, also ist großer Speicher relativ unnötig für mich.   Gerne würde ich auch bei Windows 8 bleiben wollen. ein CD-Laufwerk wäre ebenfalls nicht notwendig, weil ich noch eine externe hier habe. 

Ich war bereits im Saturn und habe den Asus R301LA-FN111H (599.-) angesehen und er gefiel mir eigentlich schon ganz gut. Nur weiß ich nicht, ob es eben der richtige ist. Vor allem, weil ich gesehen habe, dass der Akku wie bei Smartphones auch fest verbaut war (eben wie bei Mac) aber dies ist wohl anscheinend im kommen? Ansonsten habe ich eben die "Interaktive Kaufberatung" durchgeklickt und wäre bei mit einer SSD beim modell:  Acer Aspire VN7-591G-590D gelandet für 799 ,- . Ohne SSD wäre es der hier: ASUS X550ZE-XX122H (499,-).

Jetzt bin ich aber irgendwie komplett überfragt, welcher dieser portablen Geräte für mich am geeignetsten wäre. 

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium bis 650 Euro & zweite / mehrere Meinung einholen*

Lässt sich denn an Deinem Budget noch etwas machen?
Oberste Priorität sollte eine SSD haben, dann macht es auch nahezu keinen Unterschied, ob da jetzt ein Haswell, Broadwell oder Skylake verbaut ist. Wenn das Notebook portabel sein soll empfehle ich den Bereich um 13", da tummeln sich inzwischen sowieso die meisten Notebooks. Diese 15" Klopper sind meist nur unnötig schwer. Notebooks ohne fest verbauten Akku sind (leider) eine absolute Minderheit. Da gibt es nur noch wenige Ausnahmen.
Da Du keine besonders fordernden Anforderungen hast, wäre es mMn auch kein Problem zu einem Gerät mit Core M zu greifen. Sollte sich am Budget noch etwas machen lassen und etwas Wartezeit akzeptabel ist, dann würde ich den hier vorschlagen Zenbook UX305CA

Falls es bei den 650€ bleibt, wäre das Acer Aspire V3 371 eine Alternative. Die Verarbeitung lässt jedoch zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## Fusselwoelfchen (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium bis 650 Euro & zweite / mehrere Meinung einholen*



MilesEdgeworth schrieb:


> Lässt sich denn an Deinem Budget noch etwas machen?
> Oberste Priorität sollte eine SSD haben, dann macht es auch nahezu keinen Unterschied, ob da jetzt ein Haswell, Broadwell oder Skylake verbaut ist. Wenn das Notebook portabel sein soll empfehle ich den Bereich um 13", da tummeln sich inzwischen sowieso die meisten Notebooks. Diese 15" Klopper sind meist nur unnötig schwer. Notebooks ohne fest verbauten Akku sind (leider) eine absolute Minderheit. Da gibt es nur noch wenige Ausnahmen.
> Da Du keine besonders fordernden Anforderungen hast, wäre es mMn auch kein Problem zu einem Gerät mit Core M zu greifen. Sollte sich am Budget noch etwas machen lassen und etwas Wartezeit akzeptabel ist, dann würde ich den hier vorschlagen Zenbook UX305CA
> 
> Falls es bei den 650€ bleibt, wäre das Acer Aspire V3 371 eine Alternative. Die Verarbeitung lässt jedoch zu wünschen übrig.



Wo ist denn der Unterschied bei dem Zenbook und dem  Asus R301LA-FN111H ?  Beide haben ja eine gleich große Speicherkarte und gleich viel Ram , aber es sind 200 Euro Unterschied. 
Bei dem Acer Aspire würde es mich abschrecken, dass ich noch ein Betriebssystem zusätzlich kaufen müsste. Es ist zwar nicht viel,  aber es müsste trotzdem noch was drauf gezahlt werden.  Außerdem brauche ich wirklich kaum Speicher, und da diese SSD ja teuer zu sein scheinen, wäre doch eine 128 GB ausreichend, oder ?


----------



## flotus1 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium bis 650 Euro & zweite / mehrere Meinung einholen*

Eine brauchbare SSD mit 250GB bekommst du für rund 80€. Mit weniger Kapazität solle man meiner Meinung nach aus Gründen der Zukunftssicherheit nicht starten. Auch weil das Verhältnis Preis/Speicherkapazität bei den noch kleineren Modellen deutlich schlechter wird.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium bis 650 Euro & zweite / mehrere Meinung einholen*

Das Zenbook ist deutlich leicher, hat die Welten bessere Verarbeitung und keinen Lüfter. Außerdem sind sinnvollerweise 8GiB Arbeitsspeicher verbaut.



Fusselwoelfchen schrieb:


> Bei dem Acer Aspire würde es mich abschrecken, dass ich noch ein Betriebssystem zusätzlich kaufen müsste.


Als Student bekommst Du doch sicherlich Windows über deine Uni oder?


----------



## flotus1 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium bis 650 Euro & zweite / mehrere Meinung einholen*

Als Student kannst/solltest du dich auch mal bei den Händllern umsehen die sich auf Angebote für Studenten spezialisiert haben.
Für deine Zwecke würde ich dir zum Beispiel ein Thinkpad L450 empfehlen. Das hat immerhin 14", du wolltest ja ursprünglich 15" und mehr und ihr redet gerade nur über 13-Zöller

Lenovo ThinkPad® University L450 Serie für Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen

Oder natürlich gleich ein hochertigeres Gebrauchtgerät, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte


----------



## Fusselwoelfchen (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium bis 650 Euro & zweite / mehrere Meinung einholen*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Als Student kannst/solltest du dich auch mal bei den Händllern umsehen die sich auf Angebote für Studenten spezialisiert haben.
> Für deine Zwecke würde ich dir zum Beispiel ein Thinkpad L450 empfehlen. Das hat immerhin 14", du wolltest ja ursprünglich 15" und mehr und ihr redet gerade nur über 13-Zöller
> 
> Lenovo ThinkPad® University L450 Serie für Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen
> ...



Die Laptops dort wären sicherlich interessant, aber ich habe bisher keine Stelle auf der Seite gefunden, welche sagt, dass man auch auf Raten zahlen kann.  Und auf einen Schlag knapp 800 Euro locker machen fände ich etwas schwierig.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium bis 650 Euro & zweite / mehrere Meinung einholen*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Für deine Zwecke würde ich dir zum Beispiel ein Thinkpad L450 empfehlen. Das hat immerhin 14", du wolltest ja ursprünglich 15" und mehr und ihr redet gerade nur über 13-Zöller



Wenn es um ein portables Gerät geht sind 15" aufwärts leider nicht sonderlich praktikabel. Für mein Studium habe ich mir damals ein Ativbook gekauft, das mit 13" gerade einmal 1.4kg wiegt. Selbst diese 1.4kg machen sich bemerkbar sobald man mal zusätzlich Bücher dabei hat. Daher auch meine Devise je kompakter und leichter desto besser. Geräte mit 15" und weniger als 1.5kg Gewicht sind mir noch nie bewusst über den Weg gelaufen. Gerade die Thinkpads sind meist ziemliche Klopper - wobei ich zugeben muss kein Thinkpad-Freund zu sein..  Aber gerade das Asus Zenbook UX305 ist angenehm leicht. 

Campuspoint ist aber auf jeden Fall eine gute Anlaufstelle!


----------



## Fusselwoelfchen (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium bis 650 Euro & zweite / mehrere Meinung einholen*



MilesEdgeworth schrieb:


> Wenn es um ein portables Gerät geht sind 15" aufwärts leider nicht sonderlich praktikabel. Für mein Studium habe ich mir damals ein Ativbook gekauft, das mit 13" gerade einmal 1.4kg wiegt. Selbst diese 1.4kg machen sich bemerkbar sobald man mal zusätzlich Bücher dabei hat. Daher auch meine Devise je kompakter und leichter desto besser. Geräte mit 15" und weniger als 1.5kg Gewicht sind mir noch nie bewusst über den Weg gelaufen. Gerade die Thinkpads sind meist ziemliche Klopper - wobei ich zugeben muss kein Thinkpad-Freund zu sein..  Aber gerade das Asus Zenbook UX305 ist angenehm leicht.
> 
> Campuspoint ist aber auf jeden Fall eine gute Anlaufstelle!



Also die Seite ist auf jeden Fall super, nur ist keine Ratenzahlung möglich. Und da ich nicht genau weiß, wann genau mein Laptop den Geist aufgeben wird , ist es etwas schwierig mit der Entscheidung. Jetzt bin ich einfach nur noch verwirrter als vorher


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium bis 650 Euro & zweite / mehrere Meinung einholen*



Fusselwoelfchen schrieb:


> Also die Seite ist auf jeden Fall super, nur ist keine Ratenzahlung möglich. Und da ich nicht genau weiß, wann genau mein Laptop den Geist aufgeben wird , ist es etwas schwierig mit der Entscheidung. Jetzt bin ich einfach nur noch verwirrter als vorher



Ich persönlich halte ja von Ratenzahlung nicht so viel - das heißt die 650€ wären die Schmerzgrenze dessen, was Du Dir ohne Ratenzahlung leisten kannst? Ich werde mich dann später nochmal umsehen.


----------



## flotus1 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium bis 650 Euro & zweite / mehrere Meinung einholen*

Wenn es ums Geld geht ist es natürlich möglich auch mit deutlich weniger Budget als 600€ ein brauchbares Studentennotebook zu bekommen.

Die Symptome bei deinem jetzigen Netbook lassen darauf schließen dass erstens der Lüfter zugestaubt ist und die Wärmeleitpaste ausgetrocknet und zweitens das System zugemüllt ist und eine langsame HDD drin steckt.
Beides lässt sich unter Umständen beheben und ein Neukauf wäre dann erstmal gar nicht nötig. Wie heißt denn dein jetziges Modell?


----------



## Fusselwoelfchen (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium bis 650 Euro & zweite / mehrere Meinung einholen*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Wenn es ums Geld geht ist es natürlich möglich auch mit deutlich weniger Budget als 600€ ein brauchbares Studentennotebook zu bekommen.
> 
> Die Symptome bei deinem jetzigen Netbook lassen darauf schließen dass erstens der Lüfter zugestaubt ist und die Wärmeleitpaste ausgetrocknet und zweitens das System zugemüllt ist und eine langsame HDD drin steckt.
> Beides lässt sich unter Umständen beheben und ein Neukauf wäre dann erstmal gar nicht nötig. Wie heißt denn dein jetziges Modell?



Er hat angefangen solche Geräusche vons ich zu geben, nachdem ich eben Windows 10 Darauf installiert habe...jetzt ist es ja runter der PC komplett neugestartet (also komplett wie beim Neukauf resettet) worden, aber bei höherer Belastung fängt er wieder damit an. Jetzt ist er schon bei firefox und Word teilweise überfordert, wenn beides gleichzeitig läuft. Und zum hochfahren braucht er fast 5 Minuten. 

Ich hatte mir diesen Laptop hier geholt Acer Aspire One 756 29,5 cm Netbook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## flotus1 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium bis 650 Euro & zweite / mehrere Meinung einholen*

Gar nicht mal so ein schlechtes Gerät in Sachen Wartbarkeit: Test Acer Aspire One 756 Subnotebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Um den wieder flott zu bekommen müsstest du eigentlich nur den Lüfter reinigen und die Wärmeleitpaste erneuern.
Danach noch die lahme Festplatte durch eine SSD ersetzen, Kostenpunkt 80-160€ je nach Größe. Und dann natürlich eine saubere Neuinstallation.
Eine Rakete ist der natürlich nicht, aber für einfache Office-Aufgaben und surfen reicht er dann.

Du erschrickst vielleicht im ersten Augenblick beim Gedanken das Notebook aufschrauben zu müssen. Aber das ist wirklich kein Hexenwerk. Wenn du dich gar nicht traust gibt es hier im Forum eine Liste mit willigen und begabten Menschen die solche Schrauberarbeiten gerne übernehmen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html
Vielleicht kennst du ja auch jemanden der keine zwei linken Hände hat und dir hilft.

Ich halte es für unnötig in deiner Situation gleich einen neuen Laptop zu kaufen. Das ist in etwa so wie sich ein neues Auto zu kaufen nur weil der Aschenbecher voll ist.
Es sei denn natürlich dein Alter ist dir einfach zu klein, das ist was anderes.
Wenn du nach der Generalüberholung dennoch unzufrieden bist ist nichts verloren, die SSD kann dann im Nachfolger verwendet werden.


----------



## Fusselwoelfchen (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium bis 650 Euro & zweite / mehrere Meinung einholen*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Gar nicht mal so ein schlechtes Gerät in Sachen Wartbarkeit: Test Acer Aspire One 756 Subnotebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
> 
> Um den wieder flott zu bekommen müsstest du eigentlich nur den Lüfter reinigen und die Wärmeleitpaste erneuern.
> Danach noch die lahme Festplatte durch eine SSD ersetzen, Kostenpunkt 80-160€ je nach Größe. Und dann natürlich eine saubere Neuinstallation.
> ...




Also damit er nicht völlig stirbt wäre es schön, dass es noch etwas länger hält. und knapp 160 Euro sind immer noch besser als direkt einen neuen holen. 

Was müsste ich denn beim Kauf von SSD und Wärmeleitpaste beachten? Und würde das Betriebssystem nicht verschwinden, wenn ich die Festplatte austausche?


----------



## flotus1 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium bis 650 Euro & zweite / mehrere Meinung einholen*

Was mit der alten Installation deines Betriebssystems passiert hängt davon ab wie du den Umzug gestaltest.

Du kannst deine alte Festplatte einfach auf die neue Platte spiegeln und die Platten dann tauschen. Dabei bleibt alles wie es war. Ich würde dir diesen Weg aber nicht empfehlen weil dabei natürlich alle Probleme die du mit deiner alten Installation angesammelt hast (nach deiner Fehlerbeschreibung gibt es da eventuell welche) beibehältst.

Wenn schon würde ich eher die Daten die du brauchst sichern, Windows sauber auf der neuen SSD installieren und die Daten dann überspielen.
Irgendwo auf deinem Notebook muss dafür ein Aufkleber mit dem Windows-Lizenzkey sein. Meistens auf der Unterseite oder im Akkufach.
Das setzt natürlich voraus dass du dir eine komplette Neuinstallation zutraust oder jemanden kennst der das für dich erledigen kann. Auch hier gilt: nicht wirklich schwierig, Anleitungen dafür gibt es genug.

Beim Kauf der SSD müsstest du beachten dass sie maximal 7mm hoch ist. Zum Beispiel die Samsung 850 Evo, die ist in letzter Zeit ziemlich günstig geworden.
250GB: Samsung SSD 850 Evo 250GB, SATA (MZ-75E250B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
500GB: Samsung SSD 850 Evo 500GB, SATA (MZ-75E500B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bei der Wärmeleitpaste gibt es nicht viel falsch zu machen wenn man nicht total billig kauft. Nimm am besten das was der Händler bei dem du die SSD kaufst gerade da hat. Das spart Versandkosten. Mit der Arctic Cooling MX2 oder ähnlichem machst du nichts falsch.


----------



## Fusselwoelfchen (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium bis 650 Euro & zweite / mehrere Meinung einholen*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Was mit der alten Installation deines Betriebssystems passiert hängt davon ab wie du den Umzug gestaltest.
> 
> Du kannst deine alte Festplatte einfach auf die neue Platte spiegeln und die Platten dann tauschen. Dabei bleibt alles wie es war. Ich würde dir diesen Weg aber nicht empfehlen weil dabei natürlich alle Probleme die du mit deiner alten Installation angesammelt hast (nach deiner Fehlerbeschreibung gibt es da eventuell welche) beibehältst.
> 
> ...



Also ich habe gerade den Laptop aufgemacht und vorsichtig an der Lüftung gesaugt...und beim Neustart war alles wie vorher mit diesem fiependen /sausenden Geräusch aus der Lüftung und dem mega langen Start. 

Ich habe ein Video gefunden, wo jemand genau bei einem Laptop wie meinem die Festplatte austauscht... scheint ja richtig flott zu gehen.  hoffen kann ich ja dann nur, dass das Problem dann auch wirklich behoben sein wird. 

Nur das mit dem Betriebssystem wird wohl etwas kniffliger. Als Aufkleber habe ich den Key anscheinend leider nicht (vielleicht auf der Verpackung...), aber ansonsten könnte ich es wohl verkraften, ein neues Betriebssystem zu kaufen.... statt einen neuen laptop zu holenl.


----------



## flotus1 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium bis 650 Euro & zweite / mehrere Meinung einholen*

Bitte kein neues Windows kaufen. Das wäre doch wieder das Gleiche wie mit dem Aschenbecher 
Der Key lässt sich auch anders auslesen:
https://www.google.de/search?q=wind...-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=RVJfVqz_OoW_PYPuqNgM

Dass das Absaugen von Fusseln allein für die Geräuschkulisse nicht viel bringt war abzusehen. Dafür muss wie gesagt auch neue Wärmeleitpaste drauf und gründlich gereinigt wenden.
Und der Systemstart (und alles andere auch) wird erst mit der SSD beschleunigt.


----------



## Britania (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium bis 650 Euro & zweite / mehrere Meinung einholen*

wenns nur fürs studium ist dan wäre der nicht schlecht https://geizhals.at/fujitsu-lifebook-a512-vfy-a5120m72a7de-a1031273.html?hloc=at hast aber sicher schon einen XD eine freundin hat den jetzt schon anfang letzten Jahres er ist rubust und macht ne menge mit und 2,5 kilo ist tragbar er ist dafür ja auch schön robust


----------



## Fusselwoelfchen (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium bis 650 Euro & zweite / mehrere Meinung einholen*



Britania schrieb:


> wenns nur fürs studium ist dan wäre der nicht schlecht https://geizhals.at/fujitsu-lifebook-a512-vfy-a5120m72a7de-a1031273.html?hloc=at hast aber sicher schon einen XD eine freundin hat den jetzt schon anfang letzten Jahres er ist rubust und macht ne menge mit und 2,5 kilo ist tragbar er ist dafür ja auch schön robust



Könnte er denn auch Photoshop, Office etc. ohne Probleme laufen lassen?


----------



## flotus1 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium bis 650 Euro & zweite / mehrere Meinung einholen*

Bitte nicht. Ein Pentium 2020M gehört in kein Neugerät.
So ziemlich jedes empfehlenswerte Gebrauchtgerät hat eine deutlich schnellere CPU.
Wenn du jetzt wirklich das Notebook wechseln möchtest sag bitte Bescheid bevor du so einen Ladenhüter kaufst, dann bekommst du eine passende Empfehlung.


----------



## Fusselwoelfchen (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium bis 650 Euro & zweite / mehrere Meinung einholen*

Also ich bin immer noch recht unschlüssig und ich weiß auch nicht wirklich, ob es den alten Laptop retten wird. Ich hatte jetzt überlegt hier in einem Laptop/Handy-repataturladen einen nicht kostenfreien Kostenvoranschlag machen lassen und dann entgültig überlegen... 
Aber so eine entgültige Empfehlung hier für meine Bedürfnisse fürs Studium wären schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## flotus1 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium bis 650 Euro & zweite / mehrere Meinung einholen*

Dein Netbook hat einen Restwert von grob überschlagenen 50€.
Jemandem Geld zu zahlen dass er sich das Ding anschaut halte ich da für "keine gute Idee" um es mit einem Euphemismus auszudrücken 
Wärmeleitpaste zu erneuern macht nur Sinn wenn du es selbst machst. Wenn du jemanden dafür bezahlen musst übersteigen die Kosten für die Dienstleistung wahrscheinlich den Wert des Gerätes.
Statt also noch lange rumzuüberlegen mach es doch einfach mal.

Heute abend kann ich dir auch mal ein paar Vorschläge für neue Notebooks raussuchen.

Edit:
Die billigste Option die dich durchs Studium bringen wird ist nach wie vor etwas in Richtung Thinkpad T420: Lenovo ThinkPad T420 - 4236/4180-BA3/B87/A71/A78/A32/CA3/AG8/A18 | LapStore.de
Bei ebay gibt es auch noch günstigere, gerade von Privat. Dann aber natürlich ohne gesetzliche Gewährleistung. Bitte nicht bei der Displayauflösung sparen, das 1600*900 sollte es schon sein.
So einen Laptop kannst du dann beispielsweise mit einer mSATA-SSD für wenig Geld aufpeppen. Ein neuer Akku für 40€ muss eventuell auch noch dazu.

Etwas neuer und garantiert ganz ohne eigene Fummelei: Das T430 von diesem Händler: Thinkpad T430 ? Typ 2349-U2B*|*thinkspot.de
Absolut neuwertiger Zustand, SSD ist schon dabei, und auch der Akku ist bei diesem Händler definitiv in neuwertigem Zustand.

Kommen wir zu den Neugeräten: 20DSS0W600 Lenovo Campus ThinkPad® L450 - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen
FullHD IPS-Panel und SSD vorhanden. Betriebssystem fehlt noch, du bekommst es in der Regel über deine Uni. Ansonsten über ebay.

Und ganz leicht über dem Budget, dafür neueste Technik und sehr leicht: HP ProBook 440 G3, Core i5-6200U, 4GB RAM, 256GB SSD (P5R94EA#ABD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich hoffe das waren jetzt nicht zu viele Alternativen so dass du dich wieder nicht entscheiden kannst


----------



## Fusselwoelfchen (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium bis 650 Euro & zweite / mehrere Meinung einholen*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Dein Netbook hat einen Restwert von grob überschlagenen 50€.
> Jemandem Geld zu zahlen dass er sich das Ding anschaut halte ich da für "keine gute Idee" um es mit einem Euphemismus auszudrücken
> Wärmeleitpaste zu erneuern macht nur Sinn wenn du es selbst machst. Wenn du jemanden dafür bezahlen musst übersteigen die Kosten für die Dienstleistung wahrscheinlich den Wert des Gerätes.
> Statt also noch lange rumzuüberlegen mach es doch einfach mal.
> ...



Die billigere Variante würde wohl wegfallen, weil mich der Laptop nicht nur einfach durch das Studium bringen sollte. Sondern eben auch meinen zusätzlichen Anforderungen entsprechen.  Wie gesagt bei uns gibt es das Betriebssystem nicht billiger und die 10 Euro machen leider auch keinen wirklichen Unterschied.  Das einzige, was mir beim HP gefällt, ist die extrem lange Laufzeit. Aber der ist teurer als der von mir am Anfang erwähnte Asus (obwohl dieser 8 gb ram hat und ich sehe da nicht wirklich große unterschiede). 
Mit den Lenovo Laptop , an sich interessant, nur fällt dieser weg, weil er nicht über Ratenzahlung kaufbar ist und ich innerhalb der nächsten Woche einen neuen brauche. 

Aber danke schön für deine Tipps.


----------



## flotus1 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium bis 650 Euro & zweite / mehrere Meinung einholen*



> weil mich der Laptop nicht nur einfach durch das Studium bringen sollte


Was soll er denn sonst noch? Burger braten?
Einige kleine aber feine Unterschiede zwischen der Asus Consumer-Schüssel und dem HP gibt es schon, aber du scheinst sehr spezielle Vorstellungen zu haben bei denen ich nicht weiter helfen kann


----------



## Fusselwoelfchen (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium bis 650 Euro & zweite / mehrere Meinung einholen*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Was soll er denn sonst noch? Burger braten?
> Einige kleine aber feine Unterschiede zwischen der Asus Consumer-Schüssel und dem HP gibt es schon, aber du scheinst sehr spezielle Vorstellungen zu haben bei denen ich nicht weiter helfen kann



Also der von HP klingt echt super, nur verstehe ich den Unterschied nicht im Preis wenn der mit 8gb RAM um einiges weniger kostet als der mit nur 4 GB. Macht das einen riesigen Unterschied beim abspielen von Photoshop oder  mehreren wordDokumenten? 
Ich bin einfach nur sehr unschlüssig,  weil ich nicht die falsche Entscheidung treffen möchte und später unzufrieden bin mit meinem neuen Laptop.  Und mein 'alter' Laptop braucht mittlerweile eine Stunde zum hochfahren und hängt bei word und pp ... Deshalb drängt die Entscheidung auch, weil ohne Laptop wäre es etwas blöd.  Und dabei muss es eben leider doch was mit möglicher Ratenzahlung sein, weil ich mir 800 Euro nicht aus den Finger saugen kann. 

Aber ich bin wirklich dankbar für die Empfehlungen

Zum HP Laptop.  Wäre es abzuraten, den RAM auf 8 GB aufzurüsten?


----------



## flotus1 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium bis 650 Euro & zweite / mehrere Meinung einholen*

Ja, 8GB RAM halte ich für sinnvoll sobald man etwas anderes als Surfen, Word und Powerpoint macht. Vor Allem weil 4GB zum Aufrüsten gerade nur 20€ zzgl. Versand kosten.

Meine letzte Idee: Lenovo ThinkPad T420 Core i5-2520M 2,5 GHz 8GB 160GB SSD Win7 1600x900 Cam UMTS | eBay
Mit SSD, 8GB RAM und hoher Auflösung vom Händler für 300€. Da du knapp bei Kasse zu sein scheinst wäre das meine Empfehlung. Auch wenn keine Ratenzahlung möglich ist.
Und ja, der kann alles was du bisher erwähnt hast.


----------



## Atent123 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium bis 650 Euro & zweite / mehrere Meinung einholen*

Das sind zwei komplett unterschiedliche Qualitätsklassen.
Beim Asus würde ich davon ausgehen das die Qualität irgenwo auf dem Nivo der Pavillons ist.
Das Probook liegt qualitativ zwischen der hochqualitativen Klasse wie das Elitebook oder das Thinkpad und Geräten für den normalen Heimgebrauch.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium bis 650 Euro & zweite / mehrere Meinung einholen*

Bei der Arbeit habe ich ein solches Thinkpad zur Verfügung. Das Gerät ist einfach das nackte Grauen. Miserables Display, ein echt fetter Klotz und das Trackpad kann man völlig in die Tonne treten. Die Performance wäre für den Preis natürlich top.

Was ist denn Deine absolute Schmerzgrenze was den Preis angeht? Wenn das Notebook ein paar Jahre halten soll, würde ich da nicht sparen.


----------



## Fusselwoelfchen (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium bis 650 Euro & zweite / mehrere Meinung einholen*



MilesEdgeworth schrieb:


> Bei der Arbeit habe ich ein solches Thinkpad zur Verfügung. Das Gerät ist einfach das nackte Grauen. Miserables Display, ein echt fetter Klotz und das Trackpad kann man völlig in die Tonne treten. Die Performance wäre für den Preis natürlich top.
> 
> Was ist denn Deine absolute Schmerzgrenze was den Preis angeht? Wenn das Notebook ein paar Jahre halten soll, würde ich da nicht sparen.



Ich bin wirklich am überlegen wegen dem HP probook. Beim campusprogramm ist das Gerät knapp 40 Euro billiger als auf der nichtcampus Seite. Und wegen den aufwendigen Programmen in der Zukunft wäre eine Aufrüstung gut, und ich könnte mit dem monatelangen bezahlen Leben. Und die Bewertungen aus dem Internet scheinen gut zu diesem Gerät zu sein. Vor allem interessant ist die SSD,  weil sie ja weniger stossanfällig ist.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium bis 650 Euro & zweite / mehrere Meinung einholen*

Hier gibt's sogar einen Test zu dem HP, wobei das getestete Modell eine Festplatte und keine SSD verbaut hat - Notebookcheck
Sieht gar nicht so verkehrt aus, hat aber eben die typischen Mankos der Preisklasse (bescheidenes Display). Die Akkulaufzeit ist auch nicht gerade überragend, aber die SSD könnte noch ein paar Minuten mehr rausholen.


----------

